

Speech to Text in 3 lines of shell script using ffmpeg and Google's API - prayag
https://github.com/prayag/SecretCloud/blob/master/speechToText.sh

======
veyron
Does the shebang count as a line of code? github counts it ...

~~~
prayag
Just details.

~~~
veyron
Couldnt you do this in one line by taking the output from ffmpeg [specify the
output file as '-'] and piping into curl? iirc:

1) ffmpeg supports outfile - to mean stdout

2) curl can post data from stdin

No need for temporary file, and I believe it is not necessary to wait for the
entire file to finish.

~~~
prayag
Google API expect an entire file to be uploaded before it processes it, hence
the need of a temp file.

